# CA: Mammoth Mountain



## Roam (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Snowboarding Forum,
as my 1st post here, I would like to share my review on Mammoth Mountain.

Mammoth Mountain is for me, the best ski/snowboard resort in California. It offers a lot of terrain with lots of ''groomies'', tree runs and offers quality snow. It's usually open from end of November until May sometimes July!

I've been coming here for the last 7 years at least 7 times a season and always had a blast. 

Weekends can get crowded so if you have the opportunity to go there during a weekday, you should definitely go! Nothing beats snowboarding on a weekday (God I miss those days...)

February and March are usually the best months to go for the best snow conditions. April is also really good because prices for lodging and lift tickets go down (04/17).

Mammoth is being dumped right now... can't wait until I go this weekend!!! :cheeky4: 

Can't hate on Cali powder and sun!


----------

